# my computer controlled grow room - GrowControl 1.1



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm putting together a computer controlled grow room. I already have a working prototype set up and working well for the last 2 or 3 months. here is what I have in the works. feel free to post your ideas or suggestions.



the program is open source and free. you can get a full copy for free to try or use, or you can get a copy of the source code to make your own improvements to it.
the hardware to use with the program is inexpensive to assemble yourself, or can be bought ready to plug in and use.
the control box is what connects the computer to outlets, lights, pumps, and fans in the grow room. a single box can be used, or you can expand the system by adding up to 32 boxes to a single port on the computer.
a single control box can easily run 4 separate grow rooms, each with it's own separately controlled light, pump, and fan.
reliability


watchdog monitoring - a small program runs hidden in the background on the computer and keeps an eye on the main GrowControl program. if something goes wrong and the program dies or locks up, it will be automatically terminated and restarted to minimize downtime
power monitoring - the program monitors the buildings power. if there is an outage or interruption in power, it is logged, an alert sent to you, and any HID lamps are prevented from hot starting and are left to cool before turned back on automatically.
security


doors can be monitored and logs created of time and dates when they are opened and for how long.
smoke alarm can turn everything off and send you an alert in case of a fire.
tools


manual control of device ports for doing maintenance, adjustments, fine tuning, or troubleshooting.
nutrient calculator - a built in tool to help you figure out exactly how much of each nutrient to add to your fresh mix. simple but handy
remote control


web interface - the system can be monitored and adjusted by logging into a secure website built into the system. it can be accessed from any computer in the world with internet access.
web cam - a built in web cam server sends live video to the web interface, and can periodically save shots of the room for logging.

the prototype version 1.0 has limited functionality and much is missing from the user interface. the first full version 1.1 is just about ready to start testing. I will use this thread to post updates on the project. I'd like to post pictures of the system, but I don't want to ruin the surprise.


----------



## PurpleHazeJohnny (Sep 12, 2008)

Insane. Soon robots will do all of our growing...it'll be like the Matrix...except Neo will be Tommy Chong


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

PurpleHazeJohnny said:


> Insane. Soon robots will do all of our growing...it'll be like the Matrix...except Neo will be Tommy Chong



already started that project too. got a robotic arm on 2 sets of track wheels, with 3 cameras, a watering hose built in, and a laser cannon to shoot bugs. no, not really, but how cool would that be? lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

I was going to build something like this but I will wait till I move to a bigger place.
Stickin with timers for now.
A robotics student who i regularly smoke with helped me come up with a box you can bury in the ground and it auto grows and auto harvests all you have to do is at the end of the cycle go pick up a bag from a hole in the ground that has your dried nugs. Simply cure them and wallah!
Keep us updated, pictures and shit would be great. Have been working on this concept for a while.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

I like this, how will it compare to the Growtronix product? I'm currently just running a grow cam in my tent: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/102927-diy-guide-grow-cam-remote.html


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> already started that project too. got a robotic arm on 2 sets of track wheels, with 3 cameras, a watering hose built in, and a laser cannon to shoot bugs. no, not really, but how cool would that be? lol


HAHAHAHA
That's bad ass, I want a spider mite killing laser. Think those powerful green ones that you see on youtube would work?





DIE BITCHES!!!! Only I can eat my plants lil bastards! Now burn in a data encrypted hell mites!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

What are you writing the software in? C#? VB.Net?


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

Kludge said:


> What are you writing the software in? C#? VB.Net?



it would be nice to write cross-platform code in c or c++, maybe in the future. this program is written in visual basic 6. I chose to stay away from .net so it can more easily be run on older computers or on linux under wine.


----------



## Arrid (Sep 12, 2008)

With this program i assume you have to have the computer it is running on, on at all times?

Sounds like a pretty cool thing to have.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> it would be nice to write cross-platform code in c or c++, maybe in the future. this program is written in visual basic 6. I chose to stay away from .net so it can more easily be run on older computers or on linux under wine.


Oh, well in the future you might want to look at Mono if you are serious about wanting Linux support. You can write native C# code for Linux and Windows.

And who cares about older computers? People with older computers are assholes that are holding back society, I say fuck 'em. That's right, I'm talking about you grandmother...


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

Arrid said:


> With this program i assume you have to have the computer it is running on, on at all times?


yes, and a battery backup is a good idea to have too. a couple bucks at walmart for one of those. nothing special is needed, no vista requirements or gigs of ram... just grab an old pentium 400mhz or something, windows 2000 should be reliable, just don't go surfing with it and get it loaded with spam. those older systems are often pretty robust and more efficient then newer systems. my one amd 300mhz I use for a linux internet router. the cpu fan died on that one time and it still ran for hours until I found the problem.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Oh, well in the future you might want to look at Mono if you are serious about wanting Linux support. You can write native C# code for Linux and Windows.
> 
> And who cares about older computers? People with older computers are assholes that are holding back society, I say fuck 'em. That's right, I'm talking about you grandmother...



hah, calm down. new computers are nice, but old ones still have their place! my main computer has 1gb ram and dual monitors. not the fastest, but still not bad. old computers under 1ghz still can be useful. I have one in my living room, I think it's a 1.6 ghz or something, I run centos and vmware server on it. I can boot up any os virtually on it when I need to test something. my web server is a 1.8 ghz celeron, works great. I'm running brazil firewall on an amd 300mhz. I bet it can out perform a $5000 cisco router, and besides the cpu fan dieing, it has only crashed on me once in the last 3 years.

mono, I have checked into it a little, but it's still a little to young. there are still some things missing in the ide and I have to learn how to use it. I still have trouble even getting it to install. its day will come, just not yet for me.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Sep 12, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> HAHAHAHA
> That's bad ass, I want a spider mite killing laser. Think those powerful green ones that you see on youtube would work?
> 
> DIE BITCHES!!!! Only I can eat my plants lil bastards! Now burn in a data encrypted hell mites!


100mw HA! I just rebuilt a 4000watt CO2 laser this week.
(just a laser geek)

Lorenzo! Dude, I dig the software. Seems killer


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> 100mw HA! I just rebuilt a 4000watt CO2 laser this week.
> (just a laser geek)
> 
> Lorenzo! Dude, I dig the software. Seems killer


do you have a robot attached to that laser? what are you waiting for? go mount it on your car or something!


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 12, 2008)

well me and a friend have been working on ideas for a while also. If everyone whos working on this same thing. seems like theres a lot of us comes here and contributes we may actually finish one


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 12, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> well me and a friend have been working on ideas for a while also. If everyone whos working on this same thing. seems like theres a lot of us comes here and contributes we may actually finish one


I like that thought. once I have my program finished, I'll post the code online and maybe a few people will add their own stuff and make it something really amazing.

one thing I'm having trouble with is finding sensors to hook into the system. I have a few different options for temperature, but I still need relative humidity, res temps, ph, ppm... any ideas? trying to keep costs down.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Sep 12, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> do you have a robot attached to that laser? what are you waiting for? go mount it on your car or something!


LOL. No. Its one of my customer's Just a 1/2 mill and I can set ya up with a new one. Will cut up to 1 inch / 25mm steel. Pierce through it in 1.5 seconds or less.

Hey, you releasing that source? Whats it programmed in? Wouldn't mind trying to porting it to the Mac.


----------



## ByteChanger (Sep 12, 2008)

This sounds pretty awesome lorenzo08!

I'd love to get on your beta testers list... 

Where can you get the details on building the control boxes and other hardware required?

Also, is version 1.0 available to check out?

Thanks, love the project! Rep+


----------



## BigBudBalls (Sep 12, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> I like that thought. once I have my program finished, I'll post the code online and maybe a few people will add their own stuff and make it something really amazing.
> 
> one thing I'm having trouble with is finding sensors to hook into the system. I have a few different options for temperature, but I still need relative humidity, res temps, ph, ppm... any ideas? trying to keep costs down.


I gave ya the pH and EC sensors. Temp should be a no brainer. An epoxy encapsulated (to water proof it. Keep in mind DI or RO water can be kinda caustic) thermistor will work fine. Just a simple whetstone bridge to get the accuracy dumped into a AD. Humidity? Dallas/Maxim must have something. Parallax (sp?) has a near SPI Temp/RH sensor. Got two in for eval myself.

Costs is the costs. A good system has good components.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovin this thread, I'll put together some of my ideas and place them here when I have time.
Anyone like the idea of an automated system that cuts and drys the plant and the rockwool cubes are on a track that a motor moves when the plant is done to restart the grow.


----------



## Nitramnam (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that a software package that removes the skill of growing would be boring. I enjoy taking care of my plants and interacting with them watching them grow. And once they are ready I have a since of accomplishment while enjoying my yield.


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol sounds like too much messing about to me, ill stick to using my hands


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 9, 2008)

ishy3 said:


> lol sounds like too much messing about to me, ill stick to using my hands


Some of us aren't home. I'm away for 2 weeks at a clip at times. On a 6-8 week job now. Home every other weekend. Automation helps.

But when home, I do it manually, other then the lighting.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

don't really need a computer operated system for this though
I make these leave and let grow boxes, use laser pointers and diodes to raise the lights. But a simple timer setup works well.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> don't really need a computer operated system for this though
> I make these leave and let grow boxes, use laser pointers and diodes to raise the lights. But a simple timer setup works well.



True, but a central controler keeps things in sync. Some timers, when the power goes out, their internal cock stops. And if using CO2, you want that on at the right times. With a central 'brain', you know if the lights and vent fans are on or not.

I don't use a PC, but a PLC (industrial controller for machinery. Less power, proven, and can withstand the harsh environments of factories, dust, vibration, electrical noise, etc and they are UL/CE listed.)


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

well instead of the use of a brain that could also malfunction. you can can use a simple switch condition setup using project boards. For example, when conditions of an electric ph tester are met it activates a motor to administer ph up or down. this could be done with each individual function, and cost under 50 dollors


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> well instead of the use of a brain that could also malfunction. you can can use a simple switch condition setup using project boards. For example, when conditions of an electric ph tester are met it activates a motor to administer ph up or down. this could be done with each individual function, and cost under 50 dollors


I'm fine with an O'scope/Spec Analyzer to basic relay logic. A turn key PLC is more reliable in IMOHO. A PLC has a proven track record and used in various industries. And when you add in error correction (CRC and the like) on communication protocols, its safer to go with standards.

But I certainly dig the whole DIY stuff!!! Been there, done that. Found my time was worth more. For $125-$150 and hour, I can buy a lot more stuff then build/save. I have a few glue logic items that I will have to 'roll my own'

A pH sensor is $65 itself. Now add in a pre-amp and control circuitry....
On that, have a thought on a dosing pump? I have a machine shop in my garage and getting close to making my own. (made them way back when I was a machinist) Ones I've seen are like $200.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah better make a journal dedicated to this cause I wanna watch. I am all about cheap DIY stuff cause then when i perfect something I can easily build another at cost for friends and the like ya know.
Any ideas on outdoor grows automation, I have used and will continue to use a solar panel pump to water outdoor grows from a stream so to use reusable water not municipal/


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Ah better make a journal dedicated to this cause I wanna watch. I am all about cheap DIY stuff cause then when i perfect something I can easily build another at cost for friends and the like ya know.
> Any ideas on outdoor grows automation, I have used and will continue to use a solar panel pump to water outdoor grows from a stream so to use reusable water not municipal/


What do/can one automate for outdoor, outside of watering? Mother nature can kinda negate a lot of what we do indoors 

I dig the solar pump. But since its a stream already, why not micro-hydro? (solar is probably a better/easier idea. Just was thinking of micro-hydro today)


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

micro-hydro? explain please
not sure what else you can do that's why i was askin your suggestions
Last few grows outdoors we used flat surface but now was thinkin about planting in trees to hid eit more ya know.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 19, 2008)

lorenzo08 - i've recently been getting into the automation thing, but i'm not using a PC... I am using some industrial automation equipment... programmable logic controllers (PLC)... they basically have built in relays and can interact with lots of stuff.

there is a thread about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/137251-anyone-here-controlling-your-grow.html 

its like a computer, but it cant crash, and it only uses 7 watts to run and monitor everything... it can replace thousands of timers, and it has a timer resolution of 1/10th of a second. its crazy what it can do... although it might be more expensive than the old pc setup. (unless you dont have an old plc)

the one i use also has an RS-485 port that you can hook up touch screens and other devices too... you can get some kind of adapter for a computer to get the computer on the rs-485 network to log data and do other things with it also.

how did you go about getting the computer to turn on relays and stuff? what is the interface to the computer? serial port? usb? 

i'm totally interested in the automation stuff... i dont think its "boring" or takes the fun out of growing. I think it makes it so you can just sit back and literally just watch the grass grow, i check on them every day, i spend time with them making sure they get what they want, and i use a screen so i'm always arranging the buds so they can get the best light, a better use of time than manually turning on water pumps or lights... it also gives you the ability to go do whatever you want without tying you to your grow room... 

and my idea, is to not put all of my proverbial eggs into one basket... doing a 10KW grow can get you in some serious shit in my red state, but if you spread it out and have a 2K here and a 2K somewhere else - in a separate house, you can basically operate all of them as one large garden if they are automated


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 19, 2008)

BloodShot420 said:


> the one i use also has an RS-485 port that you can hook up touch screens and other devices too... you can get some kind of adapter for a computer to get the computer on the rs-485 network to log data and do other things with it also.


AB's DH485 has its own protocol. The psychical layer is still the same but all the data is wrapped up and not that 'open' DeviceNET is more open, but rather preicey to get into.. I also believe its a 4-wire RS-485.

[qoute]
and my idea, is to not put all of my proverbial eggs into one basket... doing a 10KW grow can get you in some serious shit in my red state, but if you spread it out and have a 2K here and a 2K somewhere else - in a separate house, you can basically operate all of them as one large garden if they are automated [/quote]

You _could_ with RIO, or devicenet have a single PLC and just use remote I/O in the separate locations. (AutomationDirect has a Ethernet version of remote I/O which would be easier to do and probably 1/2 the price)


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 20, 2008)

I use an rs-232 serial interface card with special firmware for a "networked" support. I use an rs-485 adapter with that so I can daisy-chain them together. from there into a darlington array for protection, then reed relays for higher current switching, then I use rca cables to connect that box up to outlets and light fixtures with relays built into them. I had 2 working prototypes of the software, and I'm working on version 1.2 making it perfect before I release it as open source.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 20, 2008)

BigBud - thats a pretty good idea... the PLC controller i use also has the option for ethernet, its an add-on, but its twice as much as the controller! lol... i would probably just put seperate controllers at each place, they are less than $200 and each one should have its own backup power supply... it would get a little crazy if i had 5 other grows tied into my PLC, i would mess something up.

lorenzo - sounds like a pretty kick ass project. it seems like it does about the same thing as a PLC, but it has the advantage of being able to build a custom GUI for it...the PLC monitoring software is not very pretty, and looks completely confusing if you didnt write the ladder logic yourself. (because inputs are labeled x1, x2, x3 - and outputs are y1, y2.. no real labels unless you dig deeper)

what kind of current can you switch with a reed relay? I had some problems getting the 1Ks to turn on with the PLC using solid state relays...


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 20, 2008)

BloodShot420 said:


> BigBud - thats a pretty good idea... the PLC controller i use also has the option for ethernet, its an add-on, but its twice as much as the controller! lol... i would probably just put seperate controllers at each place, they are less than $200 and each one should have its own backup power supply... it would get a little crazy if i had 5 other grows tied into my PLC, i would mess something up.


Yup! I just did a job for a customer that had a SLC 5/05 in it and they only needed a SLC 5/03 (not to mention I could have taken home 3 I and 3 O modules. Oh, well next trip) I like the 5/05's with the Ethernet built in. (but the RS-View to use it is just WAY to much of an entrance fee)

Even on the Direct Automation stuff, its cheaper to pop in a new/extra DL-06 and a Ethernet module then do the Ethernet remote I/O. (not to mention have the 'smart' I/O that can talk ModBUS, and all the other happy protocols and 'home base' controller. Also makes it more module in design. AB is sketchy on missing hardware in the program; typically fault out.)


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 20, 2008)

Haha that's so awesome. It'd be cool if the software could have a list of alerts that, when they occur, it sends you an email or text message...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 20, 2008)

hey Lorenzo, anyway to get ya too list the actual parts that will work for the software? i really like the sounds of this and wanna get things research'd so when you done the proggy i can use it to it's fullest... i build PC'z and know most everything bout them but am no programer, whats the programs name you using?


----------



## Keenly (Dec 20, 2008)

epixbud said:


> hey Lorenzo, anyway to get ya too list the actual parts that will work for the software? i really like the sounds of this and wanna get things research'd so when you done the proggy i can use it to it's fullest... i build PC'z and know most everything bout them but am no programer, whats the programs name you using?


he isnt using a computer per say

hes using logic controllers

industrial automation equipment


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 20, 2008)

nah - i'm the one using the logic controllers...

lorenzo is using the computer with some custom software.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 20, 2008)

using a hydroponics system i can leave my grow alone for 2 weeks until i have to change the water and nutes in the res but i would totally dig a fully automated set up


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 20, 2008)

Perfextionist420 said:


> using a hydroponics system i can leave my grow alone for 2 weeks until i have to change the water and nutes in the res but i would totally dig a fully automated set up


Yup. leave my hydro and soil set up alone for 2 weeks constantly. (working, slowly, on the totally hands-off hydro system)


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 20, 2008)

i could go 2 weeks if i had to, i usually change the res/adjust the lights about every weekend tho...

i dont think i'll ever automate the nutrient adding, water refilling, or light lifting though.... that would get a little too involved, and i wouldnt know if it was measuring right until the plants were burned or dead. lol


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Dec 20, 2008)

Great thread!! I'm going to watch this one because I go out of town occasionally. A source for some devices is X10 for security monitoring and surpluscenter.com for relays,boxes, switches, and such. I'm working on a short term power source for the transition from hoese current to the genset. We lost power last night,. That woke me up..shot me off the couch..twisted my hip..All so I could unplug the timers somy plants wouldn't go schizophrenic with the interuption of *day* as i've had thatoccur before with semi-disasterous results, the girls went back into veg growth briefly, and i wonder why I'm losing my hair! I haven't read the full details, I will, and I'm going to work out my system with a former Cisco routing guru. The more deeply I get involved with growing, the more i want to maximize my yeild..besides, it's cheap(relatively) compared with my other hobbies.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 21, 2008)

BloodShot420 said:


> what kind of current can you switch with a reed relay? I had some problems getting the 1Ks to turn on with the PLC using solid state relays...


 around 800ma before you start to have trouble with the contacts fusing together. a quick tap unlatches them, but could end up with a ruined crop by that time. controlling multiple grows from a central location, something else you have to think about. if one grow is busted, they all go down. just follow the wire.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 21, 2008)

you can password protect the PLC program (and even if you didnt, cops are too stupid to figure that shit out) 

also "the wire" would be over the internet...

but i think i would still go with individual systems...


----------



## slackjack (Dec 21, 2008)

I love everything about this thread. + reps lorenzo!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 21, 2008)

slackjack said:


> I love everything about this thread. + reps lorenzo!


lol, thanks. gotta love the industrial parts too! those systems and walmart timers are like night and day


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, I got a couple of these that I've just started playing with:
http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ci_82500

I've got it working well with applescript for the I/O. Haven't tried the serial yet. But kinda cool to have a simple box on ethernet. Just wish it was PoE.

But does need level shifting to control anything. The outputs are rather low current whether sink or sourcing.


----------



## ISmokePotBecauseItsCool (Dec 22, 2008)

wow this thread blew my mind. I know nothing of programming or logic controllers or anything to that effect. I spent 10 mins figuring out my digital timer in between bong hits. +rep to all you guys with all those braincells left


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 22, 2008)

ISmokePotBecauseItsCool said:


> wow this thread blew my mind. I know nothing of programming or logic controllers or anything to that effect. I spent 10 mins figuring out my digital timer in between bong hits. +rep to all you guys with all those braincells left


I look more like pinky from pinky and the brain, dopey dim wit and all. lol




BigBudBalls said:


> Hey, I got a couple of these that I've just started playing with:
> http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ci_82500


nice toy, I like those. I really need to learn assembly or get better at c so I can build one


----------



## rolln1up (Dec 24, 2008)

built a computer controlled dwc system last year. the program is a java based so it crossplatform compatable. It used the paralel port for control had remote access a webcam and everything your building. In my signature is a link to the journal with a link for you to down load the java script hope you can find my write up useful good luck


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 24, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> built a computer controlled dwc system last year. the program is a java based so it crossplatform compatable. It used the paralel port for control had remote access a webcam and everything your building. In my signature is a link to the journal with a link for you to down load the java script hope you can find my write up useful good luck


nice work. I'd like to post my code soon, but I have to make sure my server is secure before I post links to things. kinda paranoid about that now, don't want problems to deal with.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 24, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> built a computer controlled dwc system last year. the program is a java based so it crossplatform compatable. It used the paralel port for control had remote access a webcam and everything your building. In my signature is a link to the journal with a link for you to down load the java script hope you can find my write up useful good luck


parallel and crossplatform is an oxymoron. serial(232) or USB is MUCH more universal. (and java was intended to be x-platform, but barely made that grade. every OS tossed it's own wrench into the works)

But kudos!!!!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 24, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> parallel and crossplatform is an oxymoron. serial(232) or USB is MUCH more universal. (and java was intended to be x-platform, but barely made that grade. every OS tossed it's own wrench into the works)


haha, that's a good joke. even made my friend laugh.

mono develop could turn into "the" programming language for cross-platform apps. I personally can't stand the whole .net framework thing, but it really looks like they're going in the right direction fast with that program.


----------



## rolln1up (Dec 24, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> parallel and crossplatform is an oxymoron. serial(232) or USB is MUCH more universal. (and java was intended to be x-platform, but barely made that grade. every OS tossed it's own wrench into the works)
> 
> But kudos!!!!


What do you mean java and parrale isn't a good
Crpssplatform option being that java runs in virtual environent on ever os. Parrell allows the designer to emplement the system with much less design requirment using only simple relays.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Dec 24, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> I look more like pinky from pinky and the brain, dopey dim wit and all. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building a PC is simple really. Different components have different style plugs. I've built three..still don't no diddly about the workings, but sure as hell can build one!(lol) If you are going to build one, go to tigerdirect.com for the parts and pieces. They've got the best prices on the innards, as for the case, I'll dig around and see if I can find where I got it f you're interested. TD is good to work with . Their customer service really is.. The staff is quite knowlegdeable about the differences between seemingly the same thing and happy to help. if there are any problems with any of the parts TD will exchange no hassle, no worries. If you're in the market for a great security program one of my lil companies is a reseller for that and other software*mini plug**s*


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 24, 2008)

Anotheroldephart said:


> Building a PC is simple really. Different components have different style plugs. I've built three..still don't no diddly about the workings, but sure as hell can build one!(lol) If you are going to build one, go to tigerdirect.com for the parts and pieces. They've got the best prices on the innards, as for the case, I'll dig around and see if I can find where I got it f you're interested. TD is good to work with . Their customer service really is.. The staff is quite knowlegdeable about the differences between seemingly the same thing and happy to help. if there are any problems with any of the parts TD will exchange no hassle, no worries. If you're in the market for a great security program one of my lil companies is a reseller for that and other software*mini plug**s*


tigerdirect has some good deals and they're reliable. I've gotten parts from them many times, and have built more then a few computers. unfortunately, that's not the kind of computer I was talking about building. more like a single chip that can fit on the tip of your finger. they had a 1tb sata hard drive on there for $80 the other day. I wanted 2.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 24, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> What do you mean java and parrale isn't a good
> Crpssplatform option being that java runs in virtual environent on ever os. Parrell allows the designer to emplement the system with much less design requirment using only simple relays.


Lets see, most PC's these days don't have parallel ports. Macs, SGI's, Sun's, NeXT's never had them. (BeBOX had that cool 'geek port')

Nearly every java program I have tried, I had to screw with to get it to run on anything other then Windows. (makes me feel like getting open source C code and compiling myself, with needed tweaks)

Other thing I find interesting about java. Take VB. Everyone said its crap because its an interpreted program (p-Code) long comes java, which is the same thing. But has that cross platform aspect to it.

With all the hype around java, I have yet to see a 'real' program written in it. Its still slated for web apps and little utilities. Even after 10 years, still nothing to speak of.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 25, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> What do you mean java and parrale isn't a good
> Crpssplatform option being that java runs in virtual environent on ever os. Parrell allows the designer to emplement the system with much less design requirment using only simple relays.


I think you'd like the hardware I'm using. a simple serial card with 6 i/o outputs and 4 analog inputs. easy enough to plug it right into the serial port, the protocol for it is really simple. one command turns a port on, another turns the port off. no flickers when the computer is booting up. add an rs-232 to rs-485 adapter in place of the serial cable, then you can add up to 32 devices on a chain of a single twisted pair of wires up to 4000 feet from the main computer. they are doing away with serial ports too slowly, but at least you can still buy usb to serial adapters.


----------



## rolln1up (Dec 28, 2008)

A video of my computer setup and running 8 out puts 4 inputs using linux but I've ran it on windows for a friends grow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOocX6Acihs


----------



## lorenzo08 (Dec 28, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> A video of my computer setup and running 8 out puts 4 inputs using linux but I've ran it on windows for a friends grow.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOocX6Acihs


nice work. I love do it yourself projects. I wish I had a video camera, I'd put mine up online. maybe I can put something together with still photos


----------



## ceerock (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Great.... I just started learning how to program plc's and the first thing i could think of was automating my grow room.......Im glad to see you are already using it.... 



BloodShot420 said:


> lorenzo08 - i've recently been getting into the automation thing, but i'm not using a PC... I am using some industrial automation equipment... programmable logic controllers (PLC)... they basically have built in relays and can interact with lots of stuff.
> 
> there is a thread about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/137251-anyone-here-controlling-your-grow.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgehunter (Dec 29, 2008)

PurpleHazeJohnny said:


> Insane. Soon robots will do all of our growing...it'll be like the Matrix...except Neo will be Tommy Chong





???


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 4, 2009)

lorenzo08 said:


> tigerdirect has some good deals and they're reliable. I've gotten parts from them many times, and have built more then a few computers. unfortunately, that's not the kind of computer I was talking about building. more like a single chip that can fit on the tip of your finger. they had a 1tb sata hard drive on there for $80 the other day. I wanted 2.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Ah.We're looking into building a system using gumsticks, figure that the connectors will take up more room than the controlling brain, a simple plug and play kind of deal.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jan 5, 2009)

do we have any programmers subscribed to the thread? I need a quick beta tester. someone to just give the program and the subversion server a test to make sure everything looks good and is secure.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jan 5, 2009)

lorenzo08 said:


> do we have any programmers subscribed to the thread? I need a quick beta tester. someone to just give the program and the subversion server a test to make sure everything looks good and is secure.


yeah, but I'm mainly a Mac guy these days. Still keep a 'doze machine for stuff that has to be doze.


----------



## tranceinme2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet! let us know when it is fine tuned and we can get the latest version.


----------



## Amigatec (Jan 5, 2009)

lorenzo08 said:


> do we have any programmers subscribed to the thread? I need a quick beta tester. someone to just give the program and the subversion server a test to make sure everything looks good and is secure.


Any chance for a MAC version?


----------



## Amigatec (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> yeah, but I'm mainly a Mac guy these days. Still keep a 'doze machine for stuff that has to be doze.


I use a MAC myself, plus Linux, and I still keep a Windows box handy.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jan 5, 2009)

Amigatec said:


> I use a MAC myself, plus Linux, and I still keep a Windows box handy.


there could be a version in the future for linux and mac, maybe in a year or 2, unless someone else wants to write it.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jan 6, 2009)

lorenzo08 said:


> there could be a version in the future for linux and mac, maybe in a year or 2, unless someone else wants to write it.


Ponder REALbasic. You can write the program on a Win machine and compile for Win, Linux, & Mac. Of course there are a few things to worry about like path delimiters, but that can all be done in defines for simplicity)


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jan 6, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> Ponder REALbasic. You can write the program on a Win machine and compile for Win, Linux, & Mac. Of course there are a few things to worry about like path delimiters, but that can all be done in defines for simplicity)


I have a copy installed, just haven't put any time into checking it out yet. I just got a book, did a little reading, I think I'm liking it. they improved a bunch of things from vb6. it seems to compile a little slow on my computer. I might try using it for the next version, but I'm to far into it right now to start over again. if there's enough demand for it native on linux or mac.


----------



## Amigatec (Jan 6, 2009)

My programming skills are limited to doing shell scripts.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll port a VB proggy over to Mac & linux



lorenzo08 said:


> I have a copy installed, just haven't put any time into checking it out yet. I just got a book, did a little reading, I think I'm liking it. they improved a bunch of things from vb6. it seems to compile a little slow on my computer. I might try using it for the next version, but I'm to far into it right now to start over again. if there's enough demand for it native on linux or mac.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jan 7, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> I'll port a VB proggy over to Mac & linux


have you checked out my program? needs some work yet. when demo mode is on, it wont try connecting to the serial ports or anything.


----------



## Splifitan (Jan 7, 2009)

I like to know when you put that programe together and when IT,S FOR SALE.......GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Splifitan said:


> I like to know when you put that programe together and when IT,S FOR SALE.......GOOD LUCK!


sorry, it's not for sale.. but if you'd like, you can have a copy for free. lol. will be posted to this thread when ready. not sure how to do the hardware side of it yet. you can buy parts and put it together yourself, but it takes some knowledge of electronics. I might be able to put them together cheap. I'm still using the first finished prototype of it. in due time.


----------



## Sweetbud (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

Respect lorenzo08 this is a huge project. I was wondering how your progress is doing and if you think there will be some samples of your creation available to the public any time soon.
Again great job. 

Take care


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (May 16, 2009)

yea let us nerd growers know


----------



## darookie2000 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.envirogadget.com/solar-powered/aleutia-e2-500mhz-pc-using-just-8w-of-power/ This would be an interesting platform, looks like it runs from a stick, so win won't work, but I'm very intrigued by the automation concept. I was thinking about monitoring first, like CO2, pH, light, temp, etc.


----------



## darookie2000 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.envirogadget.com/computer-gadgets/asus-eee-box-206-eco-pc-with-hdmi/ hmm, this one looks more full featured


----------



## Sweetbud (May 26, 2009)

This Asus would also support win right?

It makes me happy to see people still working on the idea- let's get this thing working 

Again, Lorenzo we could really use you help... 

take care


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 26, 2009)

unless you travel/are away from room a lot, i don't see much need for the expense.


----------



## darookie2000 (May 27, 2009)

Sweetbud said:


> This Asus would also support win right?
> 
> It makes me happy to see people still working on the idea- let's get this thing working
> 
> ...


Yep, it looks like there's one that ships with XP


----------



## darookie2000 (May 27, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> unless you travel/are away from room a lot, i don't see much need for the expense.


I travel on a sometimes unpredictable schedule, which got me thinking about it originally. Plus, it's cool


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah that is def a sweet idea if you do travel alot no more worrying in the back of your head for sure...


----------



## lorenzo08 (May 27, 2009)

I think it simplifies things a little. everything managed from a central place. the software can have all kinds of safety protocols added into it. if you can monitor it from a cell phone, the only other way to get that level of piece of mind is to be sitting there in person. it's the 21st century. there is so much that can be done with a computer.

btw, I am now a statistic. I've been laid off with the other 10% of the country. I've been working on the project full time, and it should be completed and ready for testing in the next few weeks.

the software is free to use and open source, but there's no way to make the hardware free, so here is how I'm doing it. the software has built in support for a bunch of different types of hardware and different ports on the computer. the printer port is the easiest and cheapest to use to build your own hardware, but is also the least reliable and most limited. the serial port is next, then imo, usb is the most reliable and most flexible. you just plug in the usb hardware into the computer and it will show up in the software ready to use. you can build your own hardware to use, or I'm putting together usb kits that I'll sell online for less then half the price of a growtronix kit.

what do ya think?


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear you got laid off lorenzo, but at the same time, im glad ur on our side  +rep

I'll def be one of your customers soon as my next grow is done.

keep us updated on your progress with the software dev.

 out.
PurfectStorm




lorenzo08 said:


> I think it simplifies things a little. everything managed from a central place. the software can have all kinds of safety protocols added into it. if you can monitor it from a cell phone, the only other way to get that level of piece of mind is to be sitting there in person. it's the 21st century. there is so much that can be done with a computer.
> 
> btw, I am now a statistic. I've been laid off with the other 10% of the country. I've been working on the project full time, and it should be completed and ready for testing in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenzo08 (May 27, 2009)

PurfectStorm said:


> Sorry to hear you got laid off lorenzo, but at the same time, im glad ur on our side  +rep


thanks. I used to work for "the man". I hate corporations and how they treat people. I was a mindless drone at a desk job, now my blood is circulating again.

my destiny, is my vision, is my project.


----------



## Sweetbud (May 28, 2009)

I'm working on a design for an underground grow which would be left alone once every now and than. So i think than grow automation should be very welcome for something like that.

Lorenzo, great to hear that the software will be done soon. 
And I have a question for you. Will there be any schemes available for hardware or only kits?

Keep up the good work.

Take care


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 29, 2009)

For interface, I'd go with a FTDI (sp?) Its a USB to serial chip. Printer ports are dead, serial is too. But being a USB connector and serial on the other end (internal and TTL levels and also 3.3v) is best. Serial is easiest for your design work, and the FTDI devices have a scratch pad area for a device name and such, and are royalty free. (USB org might have a few issues, and you should get a vendor ID)And you get .5A @ 5VDC to power it. (serial power 'suck-age' is near pointless)

Plus at that point, you can use RS485 from the 'central hub/controler' to the remote devices with ease.


----------



## skaos (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a computer programmer mainly working on C++ and Java but i think i could help if you need something done. I've already made something like your tying to do but for my specific needs.

So far what i did : 

C#, learning a new language

Relay board, controlled by RS232, custom interface (for timers up to 4)

ADC kit (uCameleon) using analog i/o to measure PH with my Orion 420A PH Meter
and using the relay board to control 2 peristaltic pump to adjust PH down and PH up

TODO : 

add temp/humidity sensor (using RS232 (FTDI) to serial convertor or direct i/o?)
add analog input for EC Meter
add digital input to monitor some floating valves in the reservoir to control auto top-off
Graph, logging etc...
Web interface
Webcam

I wont share my source because it builded for MY specific need BUT i may be able to help here...

PM me if i can help anyting


skaos


----------



## Aleister93 (Jul 3, 2009)

This is a great thread, but it seems costly, and I'd have to learn multiple new skills to apply it. I'm considering starting a thread of my own, on how to do monitoring/control as cheaply as possible. I don't know anything about PLCs, but i'm fairly comfortable with PCs. Using a PC to gather data and control devices/processes has the advantage that it facilitates making your information remotely accessible by internet. Plus, I already have a lot of old computers laying around, which thrills my inner Scotsman beyond measure. A few random notes in regard to this follow. (forgive me, I promise not to hog this thread)

Criteria would be: a) cheapness b) cheapness c) ease of implementation d)flexibility e) accessible by internet if at all possible.

1) dataq makes some cheap ($25-$50) hobby model data loggers (multi-channel A/D with either serial or USB inputs) these seem like they would be adaptable to simultaneously measuring temperature, humidity, ph, and EC/TDS. They also have interfaces available in Active X and in the case of the serial model, C++, so development could be done without re-inventing the wheel. 

2) A lot of security can be gotten by use of a simple webcam monitoring program. The house where I kept my grow was burglarized last year, and "Active WebCam" emailed me some lovely photos of my burglar, as well as alerting me within a minute that someone was in the house. There are other programs with similar functionality, allowing you to accomplish a great deal for the price of a cheap web cam, plus software, if you pay for it.

3) My choice for device control would be the parallel port. My reasons for this are simple, it's cheap to work with, and I understand it well enough to program it. I recommend :
"Programming the Parallel Port" by Dhanajay V. Gadre,
"PC Hardware Projects Vol. 2" by James Barbarello, and "PC Intern" which I believe is available online, hint hint. Also, There are plans online for light show controllers meant to be driven from the parallel port, I don't have the references in front of me.
Here is a kit that might be useful:
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601.htm
the relays are only 10 amp, I would be loathe to run lights on that without checking carefully with an electrical expert. I would personally look for something with 20 amp relays or more per 1000W light, but what do I know? A 400w light nominally draws a little over 3 amps @ 120v , IF I remember correctly, but might use a lot more when firing up?? My general inclination would be to put lights on their own circuit, on a dedicated mechanical timer. But, I would feel fine using a board like this for lighter stuff, pumps, fans, etc. If you're away for long periods of time, I'd get a UPS for the computer you're using as a controller. and for your router/dsl modem/cable modem, if you want to be sure you can check on the computer. 


Let me know if this thread idea stirs up any enthusiasm.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jul 3, 2009)

I dunno, sounds pretty carazay

ph/ec/temp/humidity/waterlevel electrodes and sensors, fan, light, waterline controllers, nutrient droppers, sounds like a lot of hard work and expense.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 3, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> I dunno, sounds pretty carazay
> 
> ph/ec/temp/humidity/waterlevel electrodes and sensors, fan, light, waterline controllers, nutrient droppers, sounds like a lot of hard work and expense.


Makes sense if you travel a lot. but if you have a normal job I agree,



brainwav93 said:


> 3) My choice for device control would be the parallel port. My reasons for this are simple, it's cheap to work with, and I understand it well enough to program it.


The parallel port is dead. As is the RS232/serial port. You would be making an antique.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jul 3, 2009)

What you want to do is get a multi-port data interface for use with temp/pH electrodes...


I couldn't find a better picture because I can't remember the name but the black box in the top right is made for reading many different sensors (they calibrate themselves) through data studio or another program.


----------



## monkeystone (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I am greatly interested in your computer Controlled grow room. I have researched several pc based controllers and found a promising one at

http://www.pc-control.co.uk/control_master.htm

I talked briefly with one of their technicians and was told this,

"Hello Dave,
We don't actually sell sensors at the moment, but if you do manage to find the ones you need you should check that they have either a voltage or current proportional to the measured 
physical property (rather than pulse type outputs) as these will be compatible with all of our measurement products (eg WASP, Digibee+, Analogue slave etc...). 

From your description, you may like to consider our new Distributed Control Range which goes on sale on 1st Nov. It would seem to be the most suitable for your application.

http://www.pc-control.co.uk/control_master.htm

best regards

Archie McDougall
PC Control Ltd."

I already built my own ebb and grow bucket controllers and would like to hook the systems up to the computer to use it as the timer and data logger. I want to computer control my Telaire 7001 CO2 reader to turn on and off a NG Burner. It would be nice to continuously monitor the PH of 6 reservoirs and control temperature and humidity in the veg room and bloom room. So I would need to computer control a few power outlets, and have temp and humidity sensors. I also would like to have a grow journal to log what nutrient solution I use including the measurements of each (formulas) and have a ppm/ph chart for each reservoir, schedule fills/flushes and weekly nutrient changes for the cycle the plants are in. 

I don't want to pay growtronix for something I can build myself, but I need help with the software side and someone with electronics knowledge to help me build or purchase the sensors. 

I can solder and have basic ac/dc and am fully computer savy with a little programming know how. I am more then willing to contribute and pay for others work if you have anything working or in kit form.

Needs:


Software that interfaces 20a power plugs as a timer.
Computer controlled climate controller or equivalent
Temperature Sensor
Humidity Sensor
Computer control a CO2 reader that controls a Natural Gas generator.
Grow Journal software that interfaces the sensors.
Fire the Vape up, its 4:20


Peace


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 28, 2009)

i wonder what you could do with a fire alarm control panel or security control panel with SLC capability...


----------



## monkeystone (Oct 28, 2009)

*Distributed Control: * An electrical, electronic or electromechanical system where a number of devices are controlled in some way based on the requirement to perform a pre-specified set of operations while also , possibly, taking account of sensor readings, can be described loosely as a control system. In any control system there is a controller which acts as the brain behind the process. In a typical PLC control system the PLC controller is a single entity with lots of inputs and outputs suited to a wide variety of devices and sensors.




 










  Once the PLC has been programmed with the particular requirements of the application and it has been connected to all its inputs and outputs , it is ready to control. The PLC would typically repeat the following loop continuously as it performs its tasks. 
  1. Read all Inputs 
  2. Determine New Outputs based on current state and current inputs 
  3. Set the New Outputs 
  All processing needed to be done in carrying out this loop would be done by the PLC  &#8223;s own local processor. All wiring to and from the sensors and controlled devices would also be routed to somewhere near the PLC&#8223;s processor. Typically this would be in a cabinet fitted with DIN rails holding the PLC module and additional modules for connection to the devices. 



 In contrast to this is the idea of distributed control. In this case there is not just one processor dealing with all of the system. The overall system is divided up into local processing modules which can read and set their own attached devices/sensors. Each different module can specialise in a particular type of device: for example, motor control, digital input/output, analogue measurement, relay switching etc etc However, each module must have some general guiding control which coordinates the operation of all of the modules in a given system. This means that there must be communication between them. This can take many forms but some of the simplest and most reliable are those using serial multi-drop protocols such as RS485. This has the convenience of requiring just two wires to link together all modules in a multi-module system. It should be noted that the ability to have separate modules linked only be a pair of wires can greatly reduce the overall wiring effort in a control system since the modules can be placed near to their own devices. The guiding control can be provided by a Master Controller  which has the ability to communicate with all of the modules in such a system. Although it may seem that taking this approach to distributed control has just added an extra layer of complexity to a simple control system, it is the separation of the housekeeping  processing to each of the individual module processors that makes it very efficient and generally easier to program and maintain. 
  For example: If the PLC processor needed to make a measurement of a temperature using one of its attached sensors it would need to initiate the analogue to digital conversion of the raw input signal before using the result in its main job of deciding what to do at such and such a temperature. When doing the same thing using a dedicated analogue input module the Master Controller can simply request the current temperature from the module using the comms channel. The analogue module would carry out the A/D conversion automatically in the background. Similarly, a stepper motor requires a special sequence of pulses to each of its phase coils to make it move in a particular direction at a particular speed. With a separate stepper motor controller it would simply require the master to send a command telling it to take so many steps at such and such a speed leaving the modules local processor to take care of the correct pulse sequence generation.


 







  Another advantage in distributed control is the ability to have the modules separated by quite large distances without having to worry about cable lengths and associated power distribution problems. For example: To operate a large motor requiring large currents at a long distance from the controller (eg 1Km) would require expensive cable to prevent voltage drops between the supply and the motor. The local controller option means that the motor power supply can be situated exactly where it is needed; close to the motor and controller.

Ouch, my brain hurts, time to refuel 

Peace
​


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 28, 2009)

dam you guys are hardcore techs ..... i would love to setup a computer controlled room, was looking into one and found this IntelliClimate Intelligent Climate & Grow Room Control but no way i have that much money they have allot of different things from that company like water control and feeding to i believe its called a electronic doser gives the plants there water .........SOG .... has some of there equipment but dam you guys are actually building your own shit my hats off to you gents!!!! I hooked up a cam in my rooms just playing around might make it permanent later we will see. Keep it up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Oct 28, 2009)

monkeystone said:


> *Distributed Control: *
> ​


Is done all the time with PLCs. DeviceNET, DirectNet, DH485, Ethernet, RemoteLogic, CAN, MODBus, Profibus, etc.

Though I was looking at Direct Automations line of remote I/O stuff. Found it cheaper to just add brick PLCs at the locations, but that means numerous programs to maintain. But not unlike the above. 

If the Host PC is controlling everything, then its basically a PLC. If smart nodes, then multiple programs to maintain. 

So pick your poison. Neither is wrong nor right.

I don't see much reason to automate unless you are rarely there or away for extended periods of time. How much work is it to water a plant? All the effort going into the automation is going to need quite a few grows to gain a ROI of time.


----------



## indoor.tomatoes (Nov 6, 2009)

if you're there and a plc has your atmospheric conditions dialed, and your lights on 12/12 you can spend more time with the plants watering, pruning and checking for bugs/mold. plus you can setup smoke sensor and overheating checks to keep from burning things. also (assuming you can do it well) if you build a whole system yourself with reputable industry-grade componets it will be less failure prone that cheapo, knock, uncalibratable, made in china, plastic hydro-store p.o.s. stuff. 

i leave for trips a week or longer from time to time for work now so i'm planning on building up a plc setup pretty soon in my closet. i have my b.s. for mech eng and played around in the lab with analog and digital sensors a bit while i was at school, but i have a few questions before shelling out $200-500 on a controller, sensors and relays. i've read the whole thread* and saw someone uses an eaton, an allen bradey, a computer, an SL5/05 (or something like that)

1) any suggested plc's to work with (spec model) and if any can be programmed with block diagrams or ladder logic I'd be better off working with one of those to avoid the whole learning the syntax hurdle. although the eaton tech support sounded pretty killer.
1.5) and sensor recommendations too for temp, humidity, photocell, smoke
2) are there any compatibility issues between sensors and plcs to watch out for?
3) relay ratings appropriate for 600w digital lumatek ballast (the purple one)
4) what can I use to set up variable fan speed with say a "4 vortex or can fan
5) what are the datalogging capabilities of these things like? say tracking temp, hum for starters (also if it turned off for overheat or smoke to indicate why)
6) do the plcs handle multiple conditions at once or do they just keep looping through a list of checks/instructions

alright enough questions...friday night...tequila shots callin' out my name!

thanks bigbudballs, bloodshot420 and infamous zero for all the great info you guys have offered here on plcs!
and also thanks to lorenzo for the killer work on your software. and i'm sure with your drive you can find a killer job where you a) aren't setup to be played like a corp's little bitch and b) probably making more $ than before (granted there may be more than a few plants and multiple grow spots involve... haha)

later - indoTs

ps. if you'd like to see some of what i learned while i was at school in my late-night/weekend classes check out my thread on canna cabana. i forget the name but it's something like 'white widow 15 gal bucket 400w'. it was just a 1 plant show...but i have to show it off. my first real grow...that one had me hooked from the start.

*i also read these ones and suggest them to anyone who found all of this helpful:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/137251-anyone-here-controlling-your-grow-2.html


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 8, 2009)

indoor.tomatoes said:


> 1) any suggested plc's to work with (spec model) and if any can be programmed with block diagrams or ladder logic I'd be better off working with one of those to avoid the whole learning the syntax hurdle. although the eaton tech support sounded pretty killer.


bang for the buck I like the AutomationDirect DL06. You can add 4 or 5 modules to handle A/D/A, comms (RS485/422/232, ethernet, profibus, etc) HS Counters, etc. Its a combo brick/rack. Only weird thing with them is they kinda like Octal and BCD. Octal addressing. but for data you can typecast it to integer or real.


> 1.5) and sensor recommendations too for temp, humidity, photocell, smoke
> 2) are there any compatibility issues between sensors and plcs to watch out for?


Gotta read the data sheets for the sensor and the PLC. I used a Telicare for CO2 and temp. had R232 and analog out.


> 3) relay ratings appropriate for 600w digital lumatek ballast (the purple one)


600W / voltage (+10% for ballast overhead)


> 4) what can I use to set up variable fan speed with say a "4 vortex or can fan


Get fan controler or better yet a fan with built in setting to avoid a hum and premature failure. The SP TDS series have dual feeds that can be handled by a relay


> 5) what are the datalogging capabilities of these things like? say tracking temp, hum for starters (also if it turned off for overheat or smoke to indicate why)


All depends. Store in the PLC? Will be limited due to free RAM. Can output via serial to a PC easy enough. (but you gotta buy or write a PC program to import/log it.


> 6) do the plcs handle multiple conditions at once or do they just keep looping through a list of checks/instructions


They loop. Its left to right, top to bottom. Now with that said there are interrupts to handle things *now* but I doubt 10ms is going to make a difference in a grow room under any circumstance. If the smoke detector just went off, that 10ms isn't going to change anything. Also good coding and only running section that need to be can sped up the core program.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Nov 11, 2009)

OK, all this stuff is great. Here's my dilemma. While I am quite smart  I'm not a programmer or computer geek nor do I want to learn to be a programmer or computer geek. I use photoshop but I could care less how adobe programmed it to do what it does. However, I do want to automate several large grows to do much of what you guys are piecing together.

I looked at some of the photos and videos and quite honestly it's frightening. Wires running every which way, dangling relays and controllers. I just don't get it and it takes an engineering type mind to build. I'm more the artsy type and I've already tapped my limited brain power building a custom DWC/Aero system.

What's a non-tech guy supposed to do to get a cleanly built large hydro garden (600+sf) with automated lights (timers), water pumps, Co2, intake and exhaust fans, etc... for 2 rooms, 1 veg, 1 flower. My reason for automation is to allow time for plant care and training (larger yields come from training by hand and 100 or so plants takes time) and not the god stuff (light, air and water) which can be all automated.

I know you can get two of the following: cheap, reliable and easy. I'd like reliable and easy but inexpensive would be nice too.

Thanks for your input

YGB


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 13, 2009)

Jsut buy a CAP system.



YouGrowBoy said:


> OK, all this stuff is great. Here's my dilemma. While I am quite smart  I'm not a programmer or computer geek nor do I want to learn to be a programmer or computer geek. I use photoshop but I could care less how adobe programmed it to do what it does. However, I do want to automate several large grows to do much of what you guys are piecing together.
> 
> I looked at some of the photos and videos and quite honestly it's frightening. Wires running every which way, dangling relays and controllers. I just don't get it and it takes an engineering type mind to build. I'm more the artsy type and I've already tapped my limited brain power building a custom DWC/Aero system.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarisaK420 (Apr 15, 2010)

If you want to see some true wizardry when it comes to CCG you have to look at our GroBot from PurGro.

The GroBot is fully programmable to run lighting cycles, inject nutrients, pH control solutions, inhibitors, or any other liquid of your choice using your custom settings. There's a lot of talk these days about Computer Controlled Growing (CCG). Here's how you can actually do it -- from mixing the solutions to cycling the CO2 and cleaning and flushing the system, GroBot does it all.


----------



## lorenzop (Apr 15, 2010)

MarisaK420 said:


> If you want to see some true wizardry when it comes to CCG you have to look at our GroBot from PurGro.


looks like you're just advertising a motorized greenhouse cover. kinda a crummy website too, especially for a business. love the idea for that one product, but a little bit over priced. $4400 for a 6x6?


----------



## RMCG (May 1, 2010)

lorenzop said:


> looks like you're just advertising a motorized greenhouse cover. kinda a crummy website too, especially for a business. love the idea for that one product, but a little bit over priced. $4400 for a 6x6?


Wrong site.

Google PurGro, not GroBot.

Look like nice units. Definitely an investment, but for what it is and what it can do, I would drop the $$ on the XL unit (controls 99 relays, 20 res's, dosers, pumps, lights, everything) over building something that requires tinkering.


----------



## mysticinv (Jul 30, 2010)

Im thinking of trying a project like this using an Arduino (a type of micro controller) or two depending on how many devices i would need to hook up. 

Then create a GUI using wxWidgets C++ to communicate with the Arduinos.

So fair, i know how to monitor co2 levels, temperature, humidity, soil moisture .
I know i can control lights, ventilation, temperature, humidity, watering, and burst co2 from a tank.

The Two things i dont know how to find out electronically is ph level of the water, also soil fertilizer concentrations.

Im a software engineer which is like computer science and electrical combined together. so if anyone has a start on one already or really interested and have electrical, c++ , or c++ wxWidgets experience message me.


----------



## couchlock907 (Jul 31, 2010)

and the FEDS will help you harvest your dumb ass in jail!


----------

